# binding help



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

I had some Ex's awhile ago and enjoyed them. Ride makes some solid stuff. Reliable and cinch down pretty tight which is what I like. I'd say they are a fine "park" binding


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Ride delta or beta if u got the scratch... light as.... and flexy..ripper


----------

